# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  баян, аккордеон инструменталки

## Aleshkamuk

вот мои инструменталки http://ranenburg-mp3.com/downloads/i...muk/12.mp3&v=2 
есть минуса пишите mukranenburg@mail.ru

----------


## Лев

*Aleshkamuk*,
 С удовольствием послушал твои песни и композиции. Глубоко мыслишь, восторг и уважение! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Aleshkamuk

.Вы слушали песни с нашего сайта? Там думаю для олеси более удачные получились.Снимаем клип. Хочется конечно инструментальной больше заниматься, но приходится все делать... Времени мало. Еще раз спасибо

----------


## sax-alto

*Aleshkamuk*,
 Класная вещь!!!
Со мной в ресторане работает дуэт баянистов.Может у вас найдутся какие нибудь минуса для них.Я в замен могу тоже выслать, если вам конечно нужно...

----------


## kolok469

> вот мои инструменталки


МолодЕц  :Ok:

----------


## sheera

*Aleshkamuk*,
 маленько пиликаю в кабаке на аккордеоне.есть чистые пруды без аккордеона,хаванагила,лезгинка.надо?

----------


## Aleshkamuk

Вот эту "друзьям" могу выслать а так, пока особо нечего если только на заказ что нужно сделаю.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ошибся. Для вас ниже написал ответ. Если что пишите на mukranenburg@mail.ru

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
mukranenburg@mail.ru  буду очень благодарен за минуса. И если можно плюс или ноты

----------


## Сергей Калиновский

> *Aleshkamuk*,
>  маленько пиликаю в кабаке на аккордеоне.есть чистые пруды без аккордеона,хаванагила,лезгинка.надо?


Если можещь - высылай. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## наталютик

> вот мои инструменталки http://ranenburg-mp3.com/downloads/i...muk/12.mp3&v=2 
> есть минуса пишите mukranenburg@mail.ru


это мое первое сообщение ,неужели удача, ничего не могу скачать прошу что -нибуть прислать буду очень благодарна

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
здравствуйте,  я новичок и сразу удача , аккордеон вся моя жизнь, если что -то пришлете я буду счастлива

----------


## АЛЕКСАНДР 81

Здравствуйте! Не могу прослушать ваши инструменталки.Нельзя загрузить еще раз?

----------


## Aleshkamuk

Отрывок к комедии Чехова "предложение" основная тема http://spaces.ru/fff/0/3519361905/1502294/по_чехову.mp3 

писал в Reazon.

----------


## Олег Романеныч

Если кто то может поделиться минусовками для баяна-аккордеона пришлите пожалуйста. в свою очередь могу предложить некоторые вещи/
либертанго 
очи
маленький цветок
цветущ май и т.д. . 63379@mail.ru

----------


## Светла ночка

Классно ! Мне тоже понравилось ! Если б ссылки работали понравилось бы ещё больше ! :biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

*Aleshkamuk*,
Обнови ссылку ,плиз!!!Не работает.:smile:

----------


## мусяня

*Aleshkamuk*,
интересно! :Aga:

----------


## Vitaly1380

*Олег Романеныч*,
     Можно мне на почту минус Libertango ? У меня есть минус, но он с прописанным аккордеоном..... Если что-то надо для аккордеона-с удовольствием вышлю! Напиши конкретно что надо. Виталий.  vital_al@mail.ru

----------


## chyuk

Здравствуйте, уважаемые музыканты (аккордеонисты, баянисты). У меня есть много композиций для этих инструментов исполняемые под фонограммы минус. Только как сюда добавить свой материал, который, я думаю, заинтересует многих, я не знаю. Подскажите кто-нибудь.

----------


## tigry1

Уважаемые музыканты!
Кто знает музыку к танцу "Шевчики" в постановке П.Вирского? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Aleshkamuk,
> Обнови ссылку ,плиз!!!Не работает.:smile:


Я тоже хотел послушать, но увы... ССылки не работают :No2:

----------


## Лев

> Я тоже хотел послушать, но увы... ССылки не работают


Внимательно смотрите на дату сообщения
и частоту посещения форума автором -
его давно нет на форуме... 
Некому откликнуться на Вашу просьбу.

----------


## gess

*Ва банк (+) https://yadi.sk/d/24bbTdU2t32i7 
Ва банк (-) https://yadi.sk/d/y1gJk3qurEwAx 
Ва банк (н) https://yadi.sk/i/9JG7s-wKt32j*

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.10.2016), Rashby (06.02.2021), Дзюбкина (27.11.2018), Мусиенко (20.10.2016)

----------


## gess

*Либертанго (+) https://yadi.sk/d/Ruz257lutdpE8
Либертанго (-) https://yadi.sk/d/NsSk-d4Mtigdz (минус-коллаж)
Либертанго (н) https://yadi.sk/i/kaQuYmx1tdpFP
Либертанго (н)2 https://yadi.sk/i/8c4m4B8StdpFh*

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.10.2016), Rona_8 (31.10.2016), Дзюбкина (29.05.2020), Леди N (28.11.2016), Мусиенко (20.10.2016), Николай Уба (01.10.2021)

----------


## gess

*Похоже такие комплекты здесь не востребованы. Мало общения, скрытое пренебрежение и никаких вложений, кроме моих. Этот форум не для меня.*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Похоже такие комплекты здесь не востребованы.


Дорогой Николай Анатольевич, благодарю Вас, что выставили свежие комплекты и подняли старую тему наверх. Будем надеяться, что с Вашей лёгкой руки жизнь в этой теме снова затеплится, ведь в неё уже более 4-х лет никто не заглядывал. :Smile3:  Поэтому и нет ответной реакции на Ваши сообщения. Их просто никто не видит.




> Мало общения, скрытое пренебрежение и никаких вложений, кроме моих.


 Про "мало общения" Вы правы! Действительно, нужно признать, раздел "Инструментал" у нас редко посещается. Почему-то он в последнее время стал невостребованным. Может, потому что теперь всё легко найти по поисковику в интернете?... А уж про "скрытое пренебрежение" Вы явно загнули! Поверьте, Вам только так каацца! :Grin:  У нас очень доброжелательный, вежливый и культурный народ, понапрасну не обидят!




> Этот форум не для меня.


Возможно. Вам решать. Но может не стОит делать скоропалительные выводы по двум-трём малопосещаемым разделам форума?... :Meeting: 
Посмотрите статистику внизу главной страницы. На форуме 9 964 тем и 149 262 пользователей. Есть, где разгуляться и с кем пообщаться. :Victory:

----------


## gess

*Королева красоты (+) https://yadi.sk/d/dX17lHVKsz3ov 
Королева красоты (-) https://yadi.sk/d/Q0f-Zg65sz3pD*

----------

Rona_8 (31.10.2016), Дзюбкина (27.11.2018), Леди N (28.11.2016), Николай Божинский (26.05.2020)

----------


## gess

*Тико-тико (+) https://yadi.sk/d/hKxX6DC_rEu5a
Тико-тико (-) https://yadi.sk/d/yZ1MuDJJrEu6q
Тико-тико (-) 2 https://yadi.sk/d/U78q7wIQte5Hb 
Тико-тико (-) 3 https://yadi.sk/d/gjgfMrHRtewvS
Тико-тико (-) 4 https://yadi.sk/d/LKqxM3GAtewvg
Тико-тико (-) 5 https://yadi.sk/d/U5YFhYKmtewvv
Тико-тико (н) https://yadi.sk/i/GxD4EsK8sz49X*

----------

Дзюбкина (27.11.2018), Ксения шип (21.08.2019), Леди N (28.11.2016)

----------


## Rona_8

Большое спасибо за выложенные файлы, пригодятся в работе!

----------


## gess

*Русская плясовая*

Русская плясовая (+) https://yadi.sk/d/5wC4ppR1t9ENL
Русская плясовая (-) https://yadi.sk/d/js0PB4hSt9ENU
Русская плясовая (н) https://yadi.sk/d/EOALfPAKt9ENY

----------

gallina1 (07.10.2019), Irenka-da (19.06.2019), Дзюбкина (29.05.2020), Ксения шип (21.08.2019), Леди N (28.11.2016), Николай Божинский (26.05.2020)

----------


## АЛЛА _

Народ. Помогите найти ноты ансамбля для баяна "Тирольская полька" Бланка. 
Может у кого есть. Мой e-mail: alla_misevich@mail.ru 
Спрашивайте, тоже поделюсь своей библиотекой, если что.

----------


## Ириночк

Так жалко что тема закрылась.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Так жалко что тема закрылась.


Как закрылась??? :Blink:  Кто закрыл???  :Vah:  Всё открыто! Пишите на здоровье! Жизнь темы - в ваших руках! :Yes4:

----------


## Aniva

Спасибо. Приятная музыка.

----------

